# Forum More Stuff The Library  ABCB Condensation Handbook

## Bloss

This has been around since 2014, but with quite few questions arising about how to deal with insulation and especially now that we are building much tighter buildings with fewer air leaks it is a resource that Forum Members might find useful.  
The link is here: Condensation in Buildings | Australian Building Codes Board - a 9.1MB file so you'll have to download it yourself. 
I have attached smaller PDF which has the Contents, Introduction & Overview.

----------

